# Want best noise isolation in-ear below 1K!



## chandhu (Aug 24, 2016)

I want best noise isolation in-ear below 1000 rupees.
my only priority is noise isolation.
I have other headphones to fulfil my audio needs.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 24, 2016)

Cowon EM1 @ moderate-to-high volume + eyes closed = different environment completely.

Using it since *1.5 years* approx, 
daily driver, morning, evening in bus(crowded, bad music system, no subwoofer, hell lot of noise)

Always With Viper4Android extra bass boost. Sometimes I play real loud. No damage to earphones. 
Didn't change my normal hearing experience, since that loud volume(no distortion with heavy bass)+ chatter in bus = normalized.

Moto E and smaller phones cannot drive this Earphone at loud volumes with quality(bass) as it requires somewhat extra power due to 10 mm drivers.
Wires are high quality and build quality you cannot find another in this range imo. 
without mic is cheaper. Mine is with mic


----------



## hitesh (Aug 25, 2016)

Definitely not EM1. I have used them, and they are ok. OP's main priority is isolation, and trust me, there are better options in the given range


----------



## chandhu (Feb 8, 2017)

suggestions please


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2017)

Get KZ Ate for ~600 rs.


----------



## chandhu (Feb 8, 2017)

Does KZ ED9 provide same isolation as KZ ATE?
if so I will order ED9 as I use them with my Fiiio X3 ( dark sounding one ).


----------



## Mizanurification (Feb 11, 2017)

Got JBL CS100S recently and it provides great noise isolation. But the sound quality is somewhat lacking. Wont really complain though coz of the price.


----------

